# Transformers



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 24, 2003)

alright how many of you are fans of transformers? who was your favorite character? did you like the movie?


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

Was waiting for you to start this lol. As I said I loved the Dinosaur ones.......The movie was alright.......But still doesnt beat the Power Rangers movie


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 24, 2003)

lol figured id go ahead and start this before the other thread got shot to hell lol... my fav character is optimus prime... i love the movie have the collectors edition DVD lol the music from the movie was great im getting the cd as soon as i can find someplace to order it...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *lol figured id go ahead and start this before the other thread got shot to hell lol... my fav character is optimus prime... i love the movie have the collectors edition DVD lol the music from the movie was great im getting the cd as soon as i can find someplace to order it... *



Would you be offended if I said the words "sad"?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 24, 2003)

lol not as sad as the dorks that go to the conventions dressed up as the characters lol and no ive never been to the conventions nor do i plan on it... that would be scary


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *lol not as sad as the dorks that go to the conventions dressed up as the characters lol and no ive never been to the conventions nor do i plan on it... that would be scary *



So would you be offended if I said "sad" or not!?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Grimlock shoulda been in charge because he always had the insight and intellect to find a sollution to the problems.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 24, 2003)

no im not offended lol and grimlock... had the frankenstien approach "grimlock smash" "grimlock destroy"


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *no im not offended lol and grimlock... had the frankenstien approach "grimlock smash" "grimlock destroy" *



Your Sad. And hey, if it works for the Hulk why cant a Robot Dinosaur do it?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 24, 2003)

well sure why not thats good logic lol... by the way was it just me or did anyone else think those hulk movies sucked


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

I've never been a Hulk fan myself.......I dislike the fact that he is so damn powerful BUT yet he still manages to find himself in an adventure with a less powerful bad guy who still beats him. Spiderman is the best.....But he is so much better in his Black Costume!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 24, 2003)

Good Lord man. Why are you trying to make my brain work that hard in remembering that far back?? The transformers were cool and I see now they are returning on the cartoon network. My son now likes to watch it on t.v. As far as the Hulk goes are we talking about Lou Ferrigno or the cartoon version?


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *As far as the Hulk goes are we talking about Lou Ferrigno or the cartoon version? *



The both sucked :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *The both sucked :asian: *



Ok, Ok, agreed.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ok, Ok, agreed. *



I warn you, those who have agreed with me more then twice havnt lived to tell the tale


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll take my chances. Maybe I'll play them in vegas or something.:shrug:


----------



## Elfan (Jan 25, 2003)

I liked the transformers movie, it was  so sad  when prime died ;-)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2000-12-08&res=l


----------



## redfive (Jan 25, 2003)

From the old Transformers, my favorite was OMEGA SUPREME, The last of the gardian transformers. He was one bad dude.

                                                                   redfive


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

The new transformers SUCKS.  Optimus and Starscream are the best.  Hot Rod was stupid.  Autobots transform and roll out


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 25, 2003)

omega supreme was cool i liked the autobot city better though... and yes both the live action and cartoon hulk movies sucked and so many levels... im personally like batman the best... he didnt have super powers but could kick some serious ***... and you have to admit that transformers armada is at least better than that horrible beast wars series...


----------



## Elfan (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *The new transformers SUCKS.  Optimus and Starscream are the best.  Hot Rod was stupid.  Autobots transform and roll out *



Ahh the new Transformers is so bad.  I watched the pilot and kept figureing eventually it would get good, I coudn't sit throug it.  So horirble. Since when are giant transforming robots not cool enough? You gotta catch all the minicons too? The new He-Man isn't bad though.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 25, 2003)

the new he-man is the old show with better artwork which is awesome... they didnt screw with it... like they did with gi joe and the transformers... i mean the one think that i didnt like about the new transformers is they kept the names of characters from the orignal series and changed what they are even switched sides with them... he-man they kept the characters the same and even kept the story line the same which is cool... im just hoping that they dont bring back that horrible she-ra crap


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

Ya except that He-man and Tika are to young


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 25, 2003)

yeah i agree adam in the new one is way younger than the adamn in the old one... and do you mean tela? not sure on the spelling of that... aslo i like the fact that they made adam look like a scrawny punk in the new one... in the old one the only thing that was different about adam and he-man was what they wore lol it was kinda like superman and clark kent lol


----------



## Zepp (Jan 26, 2003)

Me like Grimlock!  Dinobots rule all!   

The new Transformers cartoon is so lame though.  I took a look at it once for 5 minutes, and it was painful to watch.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

for all you transformers nuts out there if you havent checked out toys r us or hasbro lately lol they are re-releasing the generation 1 original action figures... so far they have put out optimus prime, rodimus major, ultra magnus, star scream, and a super optimus prime which i dont remember... maybe it was strictly a japanese thing... they dont give any info on it...


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

His Tapes Were Awsome
Rumbel, Frenzy The 2 Birds & a Dog

Yes I liked The Movie
& My Mom Still Buy's Me some For Christmas
& im 27////// NO I don't Play With Them
They Stay in The Box.
Im Hoping to give Them To My Child 
Some Day


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

The new He-Man is cool. As well as the justice leage. It just goes to show you that creative artwork, computers, and 10 yrs. worth of new technology is awesome.


But I did find a few inconsistencies with the new justice league. My son doesn't know the difference but I noticed on the very first episode.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

the one Transformer that always got me confused was the one that turned into a tape and a tape recorder. What the hell are they gonna do against those bad guys!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah i dont ever remember a martian in the original justice league... and they have hawk girl but where is hawk man? also when did green lantern become black? not a racist question but ive only seen a white green lantern... i guess maybe they are trying to be politically correct...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *yeah i dont ever remember a martian in the original justice league... and they have hawk girl but where is hawk man? also when did green lantern become black? not a racist question but ive only seen a white green lantern... i guess maybe they are trying to be politically correct... *



Nope there was a Black Green Lantern.....He was the coolest one but I cant remember his name. :shrug:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

also batman beyond is horrible it sucks... and why do they have just batman on the justice league where is robin? and since when was the hall of justice in space?


----------



## JDenz (Jan 26, 2003)

The JLA crew changed alot in the comic books.  I don't think the black GL was ever on Justice league though.  Hal Gordon was the best GL ever!!! no doubt.   The black GL was nothing compared to him.  Guy was the GL on the Justice league and he was a tard.  Ya tela was who I meant.  It sucks that they are little kids.  Everything else about that show rocks.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

ummm i dont think that tela is a little kid... if anything she is around 17 or 20 lol.... ummm prince adam does look like he might be like 14 or 17...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

LOL Hey TLH3rdDan, I just realised something very funny.....Your name could stand for 

"The Loser Has 3rd Dan"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

The green lantern in fact was white. I still have the posable figure that my youngest son plays with now. The black falcon on the other hand was black with a black suit that had yellow lightning bolts down the front. My main question is when did wonder woman ever start flying on her own??? They have her fly without the aid of the invisible jet and what's with the invisible jet? I think John the Martian came in very late in the old cartoons I believe.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

> LOL Hey TLH3rdDan, I just realised something very funny.....Your name could stand for "The Loser Has 3rd Dan"



ha.... ha.... ha....

i wont reply since i dont want to get suspended lol however if you wish to use your imagination the reply would consist of a few choice four letter words...

anyway yeah when did wonder woman start flying on her own???? and what was with the invisible jet... so the jet was invisible but you see a woman squating in the air above you hummm i think i would be looking for cover...


----------



## JDenz (Jan 26, 2003)

The black green lantern was in the comics when Hal Gorden the white one quit.  Then Hal Gorden came back and beat up all the other Gl's


----------



## Elfan (Jan 27, 2003)

I belive the new Justice Leagu is taking its  inspiration more from the comic books then the Super Friends show.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 27, 2003)

Definitly


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 29, 2003)

I must have missed that out of the comic books. I really wasn't involved in the books that much.


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

Y are U guys talking about the Green Lantern & Bat Man

Back to Megatron,Star scream, Rumbel & Frenzy


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 31, 2003)

Good guys? Bumble Bee, Optimus Prime, and probably Hot Rod.

Bad guys? Megatron and Starscream... dark and cool, and the other goofy, obnoxious, whiny, but cool. Perfect villains.

I loved the movie, actually... still do, but that's probably nostalgia kicking in, since I was only a couple of years old when I first saw it.


----------



## ace (Jan 31, 2003)

They were like a generic version
But were still cool.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 31, 2003)

hte Gobots all sucked but leader one.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 31, 2003)

the gobots sucked... and has anyone seen the new toddlers transformers... they are calling them gobots :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 31, 2003)

Okay Im stumped........what are Gobots?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 31, 2003)

the gobots were the cheap crappy knock off of the transformers back in the 80's they had their own toys and everything it was a ratings thing between two networks... they were never as popular... sorta like when usa started making that horrible ghostbusters cartoon... then abc or cbs came back with the "real" ghostbusters using the characters from the movie


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 31, 2003)

the transformers were by hasbro and the gobots were by tonka

here is a link to the gobots short lived series lol

http://www.yesterdayland.com/popopedia/shows/saturday/sa1276.php


----------



## JDenz (Jan 31, 2003)

the only thing cool about the gobots is they shot stright from there hands without guns when I was little I thought that was cool.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 3, 2003)

man...i should have been watching this forum more...i missed four pages of transformers action!

if you've never seen a spoof put together by someone with way too much time on their hands on what happened to the gobots...oh god you have to.

i probably have it on one of my computers somewhere but i'd have to find it. basically they take scenes from the gobots tv show and the opening scene in transformers the movie where unicron devours the planet...but make it look like he's devouring gobotron, the gobot planet. it's some funny stuff. scooter..leader 1...they all get eaten.

and who's favorite transformer isn't Optimus Prime? one of the best characters of any comic, cartoon or other type of science fiction ever.

and how dare someone say that the power rangers movie was better than transformers the movie! transformers tore me up emotionally when i was a young lad and had to witness optimus prime getting killed on the big screen. i can still remember the tears from all the children in the theatre...myself included. american children just weren't ready for that kind of entertainment back then...


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 3, 2003)

M.O.B are you reading that last post? so who is sad now lol


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *M.O.B are you reading that last post? so who is sad now lol *



LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Okay okay you win......This time!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes I see as well. Looks like I spend too much time on here.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 3, 2003)

Not only Optimus died.  Omega died (the guy with the missles on his arm) Bah weeht gran na wheet  miniban. lol Universal friendship greeting then give them a energon cube.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *M.O.B are you reading that last post? so who is sad now lol *



i will happily claim my throne as king of the transformers losers here!

and JDenz...i think you mean Ultra Magnus...not Omega Supreme...and the old junk bots fixed him up anyway...makes you wonder why they didn't haul *** back to autobot city and have them fix up prime...


----------



## JDenz (Feb 4, 2003)

ya lol my bad.
for real


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes I see as well. Looks like I spend too much time on here. *



Dont we all........:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Dont we all........:shrug: *




Yeah, I'm getting stared at by my wife. It is one of those looks to get off of the computer now.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 4, 2003)

> Not only Optimus died. Omega died (the guy with the missles on his arm) Bah weeht gran na wheet miniban. lol Universal friendship greeting then give them a energon cube




:shrug: there are no words to describe that post lol please tell me you made up the spelling on that... and that you are not learning some ancient transformer language like the star trek dorks that learn klingon and can speak it fluidly


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 5, 2003)

> i will happily claim my throne as king of the transformers losers here!


  you may have compitition from jdenz


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, I'm getting stared at by my wife. It is one of those looks to get off of the computer now. *



I get those from my mum.........:shrug:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2003)

No that is the best spelling that I could come up with for what cup and hot rod said.  You know what I havent seen that movie since I was little nd I still remmeber it well.  It was a real good movie.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I get those from my mum.........:shrug: *




Aparently if there's a female in the house; don't spend too much time on the computer.:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Aparently if there's a female in the house; don't spend too much time on the computer.:rofl: *



Its so true........I dont know what the thing about the women in my life is but they have a thing with kicking me! My mum actually booted me off the computer last night!!!! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Its so true........I dont know what the thing about the women in my life is but they have a thing with kicking me! My mum actually booted me off the computer last night!!!! :shrug: *



There goes that Nelson laugh again. :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *There goes that Nelson laugh again. :rofl: *



If she couldnt beat the crap out of me.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *If she couldnt beat the crap out of me....... *




It happens......:shrug:


----------

